# Meet Brownee



## brownee (Aug 9, 2011)

Hi everyone, this is my 11 week old pet pigeon, Brownee. He is quite the stinker! I hand-raised him since he was 2 weeks old after he was pecked and kicked out of the nest by his parents. He is now fully recoved and has stolen my heart. I was told he was a brown and white roller pigeon, but I'm not quite sure of that. If anyone does know what kind of pigeon he is, I would love to know!


----------

